# SpiderRing Compatibility with Older SL Hollowrams cranks



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Will the new SpideRing work with the older (2012) Hollowgrams SL.
Is it just a matter of removing the old Chainrings/Spider and replacing with the Spidering or any special washers/spacers/tools are required ?
BTW, what's the real benefit (for amateurs) and weigh difference between FSA DA70 50/34 +spider to the 50/34 SpideRing ?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The SpideRing works with all the Hollowgram versions from the silver SI, the SL, the SiSL2 and cold forged SI... As you guessed, you only have to take the spider off your crankarm and install the SpideRing instead, nothing more than that (maybe the front derailleur will need some fine tuning, rings sit a tiny bit further away from the frame compared to the old 5-bolt spiders if I recall).

As for benefits, weight is comparable with the 5-bolt spider and Cannondale MK-V rings (not sure how FSA rings stack up though, the MK-V are on the light side). To me (again that's comparing with MK-V rings), the real benefit is the stiffness. The SpideRing is very stiff so when sprinting or climbing hard out of the saddle, it doesn't flex as much as most flat plate bolted chainrings often do. That's also a big plus when shifting, especially under load, less flex means crisper, smoother shifts and that, to me, is the main benefit of it. Is that worth the price though? You decide...


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

Will the Spider ring SiSL2 crankset work with other non-Cannondale framesets, as long as they are BB30 (or have BB30 adaptor)?


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Dan !
I already mounted the SpideRing.
Its looking sharp and works as intended according to Strava...
There was only the wave washer between the ring and the Bearing shield - no 2.5 mm sl2 spacer 
Is that spacer required in conjunction with the SISL2 only ? My cranks are the SL 
hopefully that will work fine.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Dan,

Will the new spider chainring compatible with Super Record 11?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Stumpy2011 said:


> Thanks Dan !
> I already mounted the SpideRing.
> Its looking sharp and works as intended according to Strava...
> There was only the wave washer between the ring and the Bearing shield - no 2.5 mm sl2 spacer
> ...


Follow the instruction of the SL crank, not the SISL2. The difference is the SISL2 has a new spindle, wider and without a non-driveside shoulder so the spacer setup is different but in your case, if you use the SL's 104mm spindle with a shoulder on the non-dreiveside, the install is done just as you did with the old spider. :thumbsup:



zamboni said:


> Dan,
> 
> Will the new spider chainring compatible with Super Record 11?


I haven't tried it myself but supposedly, yes, it also works with Campy 11 speed groups.


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes I'm running SR11 with spidering, more crisp and stiff then the MKV chainrings.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

hypercycler said:


> Yes I'm running SR11 with spidering, more crisp and stiff then the MKV chainrings.


Great I should place an order with my LBS. Thank you.


----------



## casefactor (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi, I found this thread when searching for the answer to a similar question to the OP. I now have another related question. I've seen the original silver Si cranks and I have bikes with both SL and SiSL2 cranks (and love both!). For a new build I'm planning to pair my spare SpideRing with SL cranks to keep within budget. I have heard the SL cranks referred to as SiSL in the past but only seen SL marked on the cranks until recently. While searching online I've come across these cranks branded and actually marked SiSL on the crank. Are they just the same SL cranks rebranded or are they a different beast?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Looks like the SL, definitely not SISL2... I think they still made the SL as SISL the first year they had the SISL2 and 3D forged SI, might be what it is.

I can't see from that picture but if you look at the arms from their sides or their ends, if you see the line where the two halves are bonded, it's a SL. If you don't see it, it's not bonded so it's a 3D forged SI.

If that's indeed a SL with updated markings as I think it is, I'm guessing they didn't reshape it but just changed the markings so it must use the old 104mm BB with a non-driveside shoulder. They switched to the shoulderless 109mm BB the year they introduced SISL2 and 3D forged SI. Driveside didn't change in geometry but the non-driveside arms built to work with the new 109mm BB have a difference of 5mm in lateral offset compared to non-driveside arms made for the older 104mm BB (that was needed to keep q-factor the same but allow BB30a and PF30a frames). Just make sure you use the right spindle and spacers setup for the crankset...


----------



## casefactor (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Dan,

So as I understand it, its the cranks that determine the spindle to be used. If I'm using SpiderRings with SL cranks then I use the 104mm spindle. If I want to use SiSL2 or the new 3D forged SI then it's 109mm?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The simple answer: that's right! :thumbsup:


----------



## casefactor (Jun 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------

